# Desaster: Gewinnspiel zur deutschen Gangsterkomödie - Gewinnt 3x2 Kinotickets



## Gast1669461003 (15. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Desaster: Gewinnspiel zur deutschen Gangsterkomödie - Gewinnt 3x2 Kinotickets* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Desaster: Gewinnspiel zur deutschen Gangsterkomödie - Gewinnt 3x2 Kinotickets


----------



## manson9393 (15. Juli 2015)

Ich würde den Film gerne mit meiner Freundin sehen


----------



## Shatrauggg (15. Juli 2015)

Mit meiner Freundin natürlich


----------



## Canuck (15. Juli 2015)

Mit meiner neuen Bekannten, die ich gerne näher kennen lernen will.
Denn wo geht das besser, als im Kino.


----------



## Eisteepfirsich (15. Juli 2015)

Ich würde mir den Film mit meinem Liebsten anschauen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## deepmor (16. Juli 2015)

mit meiner Mann


----------



## bruhnm (16. Juli 2015)

mit meiner Frau


----------



## star1908 (16. Juli 2015)

mit meiner Frau


----------



## Freiwelt (16. Juli 2015)

Mit meiner Freundin


----------



## fortunei (17. Juli 2015)

auch mit meiner Frau


----------



## mcdachrinne (17. Juli 2015)

mit jemandem der gern den Sitz neben mir haben möchte...


----------



## BlackSymmetrie (20. Juli 2015)

mit meinen zwei Brüder zusammen


----------

